# Support for Sleep Deprived-Jan.



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

*This Thread is for Anyone one feels the need for ongoing or one time support regarding sleep issues.*
Here is the link to first thread...
Previous Thread

Beware RANT ahead!!!
Hello ALL
DS and I had a rough night last night and the night before. I feel a little desperate today. Most days I feel I can handle the sleep issues but today I feel that these issues will continue to get worse if I can't get some kind of handle on DS's sleep issues. I really think we need more routine, which has, of course, been imposible the last few weeks. DH is out buying the NCSS, since he watches DS all day I really need his support with this. I hope we can try to follow through with something. We have good go to bed routine but no set times because he is variable with nighttime sleep and daytime naps. I tried to do my own log but I just don't have time with work. Again I hope DH can try some of this stuff, I want to do but can't.
Last night DS would not go to sleep. I think there were multiple issues. He was overtired, teething?, and needed to poop. I got so frustrated. I nursed - no go - bouncy chair - no go- nursed again - almost asleep and woke up (I wanted to go watch a movie) - swaddled - he pooped - I gave him to DH - got him to sleep - He woke after about 45min. - DH brought him downstairs - I nursed him again - He crashed until the fireworks - He nursed and used me as human paci for the rest of the night.
I know I'll feel better since the holidays are over now. We WILL get a routine. I don't think its important for all kids but I think it will help DS some. It will also help when I go to sleep with him but nothing helps on those nights when he tosses and turns all night. I can handle the short play period but being woken up with less than 1 hour of sleep consequetively is killer.


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

HI! My dd is about 14 mos. and has always been a light sleeper and frequent waker. We co sleep w/ the crib side carred to our bed for extra room. DD lately wakes every 45 min to 1 hour. Being as sleep deprived as I am, is the hardest challenge I've ever had. I'm a light sleeper too, so when dd wakes to nurse or to just cry, I work at getting her back to sleep and then I lay there trying so hard to go back to sleep myself. Then I do finally fall asleep and 15 min pass and she wakes me again. This has been going on this serioulsy since this bout of teething. On a good night, she will sleep 1 1/2 to 2 hrs w/o waking.

Dh and I have thought of other possible scenarios, all of which just don't seem worth it. Were going to have to stick this out because it feels right to me by having her so close while she sleeps.

Lately when she wakes she nurses mostly, or cries uncontrolably and is very hard to console. I usually end up rocking her on my chest in bed till she falls asleep and then gently try and move her off me w/o waking her. Which she almost always wakes and then we start all over again. I try to lay close sometimes and pat her and say sh sh sh, but she'll have nothing to do with that- she knows all to well that's not how she gets back to sleep.

The last couple of days I have told myself that I know I am tired, but this can't last forever. If she needs me when she wakes, it's for a reason. We will get through this stage together, hopefully w/o permanent dark circles under my eyes :LOL

It's nice to have this thread to visit. I don't usually have much time for computer during the day, but will rant from time to time before I go to bed.


----------



## Saki (Mar 5, 2004)

It's so good to read others stories! My 12mth girl still co-sleeps with us. It was going good for a while but we resently moved and everything changeg. At our old house I could put her to sleep in her own bed(right beside ours) and she would wake in the middle of the night and come into bed with us.

But now that we moved to a new house and place everything is up in the air1 And then their's the teething..... I am very understanding that we move to a new place and this means that she has to get used to it, and I need to give her time. But our nights just dont get any longer...

Like many others we where told that at her age she should be sleeping in her own bed, and that we should let her cry, she will get used ti it. But this is against everything we beleive.

I guess things just get better with time. THis is what I tell myself when I am nursing my girl in the middle of the night, exhausted from a long day!!!

But above all nothing is more rewarding then the smile she gives me in the morning when she wakes me up!!!!!!


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome,
Heather and Saki!!!

Heather - I always feel bad for lightsleepers who have trouble getting back to sleep. I usually go back to sleep pretty easily but I am a light sleeper.

Saki - Sounds like your DD is going through some transitions.

I am so glad that we can support eachother with co-sleeping and sleeplessness. I too love co-sleeping and know it is the best for baby. Especially the two nights when DS slept great and I would wake up to normal night stirring and see him cuddled next to me. We got NCSS (No Cry Sleep Solution). I think it has some really good ideas but doesn't address some of specific sleep problems DS is having. DS had a horrible night last night. I don't he finally went to sleep until about 3 am. He failed and fussed on and off untill then. I think he had too much solid food and got gas and a big disruption in the routine. I hope we can get a routine started soon.


----------



## Saki (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes, I guess this is a transition for all of us!! Tonight she fell asleep in my arms and I put her down by herself!!! Now I can enjoy a couple hours of rest!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm not feeling too bad, just wanted to check in.

DD is sleeping great







Last night she took less than 30 minutes of cuddle w/me before falling asleep (this was, of course, after 45 minutes of cuddle & reading w/DH, LOL).

DS fell asleep QUICK. He was up every couple hours (didn't get the first three hour stretch like the night before) but it's going well.

We started a new "plan" on Monday. DD often has 9am class, which we have been struggling with since September. Well, Monday we woke at 7. DS nursed to sleep around 8:45 (so, just over 11 hours of sleep) last night and DD fell asleep right before 10 and was awake before the alarm (so right around 9 hours). We're doing pretty good.









It definately DOES get easier!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey everyone, we are doing great. Dd1 is sleeping so much better. I hope I don't jink ourself. Last night she woke up 2x and she was easy to put back to sleep. And two nights before that she slept thru. YAY!!!!!! I can see a bit of lights thru the tunnel. DD2, has been going about 3hrs-4hrs between nursing at night for the past couple of days. Better than the wk before x-mas where she woke up every 2hrs. It also doesn't take too much time that she is back in bed too. 30min max.

Today I feel more rested. I hope it continue. Well, it will until the time when one or both are sick or an special event come and destroys their routine.

Got to go, dd2 is crying.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

*Bump*

We had an o.k. night. Dd1 slept well, she woke up one. That I know.

Dd2 didn't sleep well. She was up for 2hrs. I guess something was buging her.

How is everyone???


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi All,
We have had 2 good nights of sleep. DS got too tired yesterday because we had appointments. He took an hour or more to settle down for a nap.
That horrible night of the 3rd really got me down. It took me two days to recover because I was really busy at work too.
Sandrine - Sorry DD2 had a rough night
Tired-Good luck with the new plan


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We've been doing well, except for two recent bad nights. One almost a week ago at the ILs who thought it was the end of the world, and one last night. I was looking forward to having a good night of sleep last night because DH stayed home today for my bday, but it was not to be.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

...this thread is a good idea. i'm so tired today. dh has left the family bed to get some sleep and although he's not complaining i can sense that he feels neglected.
our sleep story: ds#2 is 7 months now. he finally started napping well, most days he will take a humungous nap of 2-3 hs and 1-2 little ones. some days he won't nap, or will only catnap. but that's ok, i can see light at the end of the tunnel. it's the nights that are starting to really get to me. i try to put him down at around 7:30. that can take about 1/2 hr. then he wakes up every 15 mins for the next 1-2 hrs. sometimes he wakes up 15 after i put him down and is wide awake til 9:30. i've tried putting him down later, but he's extremely tired come 7pm and i can't keep him up longer.
once he's finally asleep at around 9:30 he'll sleep til maybe 12 and then wakes up every 1-2 hrs if it's a good night. if it's a bad night he wants to stay latched all night, he waves his arms and grunts. if i'm lucky he'll sleep another 2 hr stretch between 5 and 7 am. that's when ds#1 wakes up (he sleeps thru in his crib since about 6 mos ago







). the baby might sleep til 8 or get up with us at this point.
i've noticed it's definately easier to get him to sleep when i swaddle him and rock/nurse him to sleep. i don't really want him to stay swaddled all night though cuz i'm afraid he'll roll around.
one of the worst things for me is lieing in bed with him between 8 and 10. dh goes to bed early, cause his day starts at 4am, ds#1 is sleeping and i desperately need that baby to sleep, so i can finally wah dishes, pick up around the house, make dh's lunch and maybe squeeze in an hr of me-time. so i lie there nursing the baby and i constantly fall sleep. i'm starting to despise it.
i am so tired.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

My ds is 22months. He sleeps w/ us. He spent the first 10 months of his life w/no sleeping.He NEVER took a nap. He maybe napped for an hour or two at night. I'm JUST getting over that! He now (usually, I'd guess 4outof 7 days) naps for an hour. He's sleeping better at night yet still nurses often. I tried to night wean but I'd rather have someone drive hot pokers into my eyeballs then hear him whine or cry ever again (he only cried 24/7 for his first year+ of life... I cannot deal with the crying.), so--- I nurse and store my resentment fo rpunsihing him when he's a teen LOL!









I have a cold today. I think he's fighting getting one so last night and all day today he's only nursed. NO food (not that that's unusual- he often goes days w/ no food.... gotta love that







: ) just breastmilk. He's attached to me. I feel like I just want to throp him on the ground and be done with it! TOOO SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEPY.

Ugh. My sleepless vent.


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello All,

Just checking in. I never have much time for computer, as dd is tuggin at my leg now and now on my lap. Dd's Ped appointment yesterday went well. No ear infections. Good healthy child. He did explain to us that nursing all night long turns dd's metabolism around, which makes her wake up when she should be sleeping. This makes sense to me. He didn't tell us to completely wean her at night, but rather not to feed her say between 12 to 5-6 am. And that dh would have to be the one to get her back to sleep when she wakes. We are going to try this out for about 10 days .
Ok- dd is now napping. I promise it takes me all day to write one entry. :LOL

Last night I put her down at 9 and nursed her at least 3-4 times before 12 am. Then at 12, dh layed by her and I went to his side of the bed. She woke several times and he got her back to sleep each time. Then at 3 I nursed her for just a minute. Then again at 6 am. She woke so many times and barely slept at all throughout the night. I had to rock her on my chest almost always, and when she was asleep I tried to transfer her w/o waking her but that didn't happen. She woke each time and I had to start all over again.

Now, I really wanted to nurse because it is way easier than waking all the way up and rocking her and waiting for her to fall asleep. But she actually didn't seem to want to nurse. She just wakes up and has trouble falling back to sleep. I think because it's easier for me, I nurse and she doesn't really need it. I am so tired today, as well as dh. My eyes burn every time I blink.

I should be napping right now, but by the time I doze off (I can't fall all the way asleep cause I know she will be waking after 45 min) she will be awake.

Our Pediatrition's thoughts on this sleep plan were similar to those of Dr.Jay Gordons. I will try real quick to find the website for you, as it's very much worth reading. Ok here it is http://drjaygordon.com/ap/sleep.htm
He's in to AP, co sleeping etc.

Tell me what you think-

Zoe- Thank you for starting this thread, it helps to be able to rant about our nights. Some might think it's a negative thread, but it helps to share what we have in common and share ideas, since we all here are sleep deprived


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah,
I don't like to be negative but life can be so rough when your dealing with child sleep issues. I just really felt like I needed support from a group of people who co-sleep and don't CIO. I have had several nights when trying to get DS to sleep and I got sooooooooo frustrated. I hate it. I never get frustrated at DS for anything else but sleeping is just... AHHHHHHHHH!
*Heather* - is DD actually nursing? I found last night when I gave DS the breast he usually just wanted to latch on and then he went back to sleep. He sometimes nursed but only because I have overactive let down and comfort nursing will bring it on. If he just latches and doesn't suck-no let down
*Welcome Kimberly and Annika*-Sounds like you both had some rough nights.
*Kimberly* - Hang in there. I feel your pain and frustration
*Annika*- I used to swaddle too but DS gets to hot eventhough the bedroom is cold.
*Lisa*- Sorry you didn't get a good night sleep for your Birthday. That would have been a really nice present.

Gotta love those Good nights
Another thing I did... DS started to wake-up and flail around but I laid him down and said it was sleepy time. He lay there fussing for a min. and then fell asleep. He rolled over on his tummy without much blanket. I think he was too hot. I wonder if he wakes up a lot because he's too hot. I was awake last night and couldn't go back to sleep. So I have to be sympathetic for DS when he has those nights too. Gave me time to reflex on sleeping. I think going to sleep with DS is too early for me and I wake up too early. Ok, I gotta stop talking now.


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Zoe-

Yes, most of the time DD is actually nursing. I too have a rapid let down reflex, so each time she latches on the milk comes pouring in after just a few sucks. But dd sometimes unlatches herself and rolls over and goes to sleep. So I believe she has no choice but to nurse each and every time I nurse her, even if it's only meant for comfort.

Has anyone checked out Dr. Gordons website yet?


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi, reading all your posts makes me feel alot less alone.

My ds is 17 months old and sleeps with me. My dh sleeps on the couch (his choice, and he rarely helps me with ds at night). Ds will wake 2-4 times and take only 15-30 minutes to get back to sleep with my help on good nights. On bad nights he is up every 1 1/2 to 2 hours, whining and kicking and rolling around until I help him go back to sleep - which can sometimes take an hour!







:

I either nurse him, sing to him and rub his back, or I have to play his lullaby cd and walk around with him on my shoulder (which kills my arms and back!) and then hope I can put him back on the bed without him waking up! Last night was awful, he must have woke 6 times. And I have to go to work in the morning!

I have read Dr. Jay Gordon, Dr. Sears, and NCSS but every time ds is teething (like now) he sleeps really poorly regardless of what I do for the teething discomfort. He has not "slept through" the night since he was 2-3 months old (before teething). I refuse to CIO and night weaning will leave me so exhausted in the morning while doing it. I think I will take some vacation time when I get my vacation time back again and try Dr. Gordon's method.

I also have problems with insomnia, because sometimes after getting him to sleep I can't fall back to sleep! I think someone on this thread posted a similiar problem.

Some days I think I will just have to resign mysefl to the fact that I may not get a good nights sleep until ds is 3 years old or more









I really don't know how I function at all some days....

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

DH is putting DS to bed now. He has done much better for DH the last few times he put him down. During his last nap with me cried off and on for quite some time. He kept screaming intermittently like he was in pain but I think he was just too sleepy. DH may have take over all the sleepy times, ahh darn (sarcasim).
Welcome Roxanne:







- I am having a few good nights right now but I am sure that tough nights will return when DS starts teething again. He teeth take forever to brake through and he has only been getting one at a time. I hope you find the support you need here.
Heather- I looked at the link/article. It looks very good but tough. If you can handle the crying. Unlike NCSS it admits that you may have to endure some crying. I also like that he says it's not for babies under a 12mo and that if at anytime it doesn't feel right to stop.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Well that didn't work.







I ended up putting DS to sleep, oh well. He had a lot of trouble sleeping in the morning hours. Nursing and laying him down didn't help much. He'd go to sleep for a very short time and wake up again. I feel like this pattern is going to last forever. I couple of good nights and few rough nights, again, Oh well.
I have to say I get irritated







at people who are just tired of nursing 3-4 times a night and their babies go right back to sleep.







: That would be heavenly to me.







I'll try not to critical because I don't live there life.

Anybody trying something to new to get better sleep?


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

Nothing new here. I put ds down at 7 PM (he falls asleep ok most nights) but he was woken twice already by 9 PM







: .

I had read that if you move up the bedtime they sleep better - well that never seems to work for me (sigh). I'll be going to bed with him shortly and hope he gives me at least one 2 hour stretchof sleep and that I don't have to walk him to sleep tonight.

I feel like putting his crib matress out on the floor next to the couch where dh sleeps and putting ds to sleep on it when he wakes in the night. Then dh can walk him to sleep instead of me! :LOL But that would never work, ds usually only wants me at night when he wakes.







If my dh had got more invovlved when ds was younger then maybe I could enlist his help, now he only helps on the REALLY bad nights wen ds cries inconsolably (but that is rare).

Good luck all, hope you are getting some sleep tonight!

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

2:19am
Checking in.

It's been rough lately with teething and all. DS was such a great sleeper (never "through the night" but much longer stretches) until teething. Normal... I know. I have been dealing with the every hour wakings and trekking through. He naps great 2 times a day so that makes up for it.

BUT tonight is different. I have the FLU. I have been working all weekend (I work from home, but I have a tight deadline- sigh) and DS is waking every 20 minutes or so. I am coughing and sneezing and wheezing and I finally broke down and begged DH to comfort DS so I could get -oh maybe 15 minutes of shut eye. Well, DH called me selfish and said I was the grown up and if DS needed me I should put him first! He said all I have to do is roll over and offer the boob and why was that so hard?!







: If I wasn't so sick and tired I would of slugged him!
I burst into tears, nursed DS back to sleep (for the 80th time tonight) and left the bedroom. So here I am.








DH has sinced apologized and said he was just tired and not clear on what was happening (HE's tired? I've been listening to him happily snore all night)
I am still ticked at him though.







:

Poor DS is obviously uncomfortable. I don't know if it's the teething or if he is coming down with something?? He starts whining, eyes still closed, and thrashes madly around for the boob. He'll often nurse only for a few minutes or even seconds and then he's down again. 15 minutes later he starts again. I wish he'd have a nice long nurse and "top off" and hopefully sleep longer.
When he's done nursing I will roll over so my back is towards him, and then he scooches all the way towards me and pins me against the wall. I get hot and squished and stuck and have to wake DH and ask him to give up some precious real estate on his side and move DS over so I can roll back on my back.
Sorry for the rant. I am tired and sick and touched out.









And to add salt to the wound is hearing my formula fed (sorry FF ma's), crib sleeping, CIO friends brag about how their babes sleep through the night. I just smile and say "us too" with telltale bags under my eyes.
sigh.
Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:

Poor DS is obviously uncomfortable. I don't know if it's the teething or if he is coming down with something?? He starts whining, eyes still closed, and thrashes madly around for the boob. He'll often nurse only for a few minutes or even seconds and then he's down again. 15 minutes later he starts again. I wish he'd have a nice long nurse and "top off" and hopefully sleep longer.
When he's done nursing I will roll over so my back is towards him, and then he scooches all the way towards me and pins me against the wall. I get hot and squished and stuck and have to wake DH and ask him to give up some precious real estate on his side and move DS over so I can roll back on my back.
Sorry for the rant. I am tired and sick and touched out.
























I think you are living my life.....I'm right there with you, esp the teething pain and frustration.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I can only imagine how some of you are going thru. We don't co-sleep but dd1 used to wake up about 2-12times. Dd2 never slept thru yet.

The table have turn around in our household. Dd2 is now the one who is getting up often and dd1 is sleeping better at night. DD1 is now waking up maybe once sometimes 2x. I feel refresh a bit from that BUT dd2 is not sleeping well. She now getting up about every 2hrs.

I keep thinking "This too shall pass"

I better go to bed while they both are sleeping. Night.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello All
Checking in
_Sandrine_ - That's a great attitude. I have trouble remembering when it takes DS 1 - 1 1/2 hours to go to sleep.
_Boatbaby_ - Sorry about the illness and DH's comment. I nursed DS recent when I was really nauseated. I was almost in tears while nursing. Fortunately, it was in the daylight. DH has always been good about taking DS during the night because I work and he stays home. I hope DC is feeling better and so are you.
_Roxanne_ - My DH helps but many times DS is only consolable by me. He'll cry too much if DH takes him most of the time. Last night, I gave him to DH and fell right back to sleep.

_Update_: Well, we had a least 4-5 poor sleep nights. DS has taken 1 or more hours to go to sleep for the night. This is the most frustrating thing for me. I don't know if he's uncomfortable or just wants extra time with me because he is going to bed when I get home. He has also need the breast to go back to sleep at night. He wakes every time he rolls on to his tummy and the paci and patting won't get him to settle fast enough. I'd rather use the breast than have a really awake baby.
The last week has been really hard. I keep wondering how I will keep managing it. Between taking so long to go to sleep and many, many night wakings, I am trying not to go crazy.
_What would you do?_
I could bounce DS but he will kick, squirm and fuss (takes about 15-20 min max usually). OR I could keep doing what I am doing. Laying in bed with him offering the breast, laying him back down, offering the breast, etc. for an 1 hour or more (some fussing but mostly just squirming as along as I don't try to restrain him).


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Mamas,
ZOE







hat I started doing was, instead of getting out of bed to walk, bounce, or rock, I doubled up my pillows behind me and rolled dd on to my chest and rocked her back to sleep that way. Then trying not to wake her cause she's such a light sleeper, I would roll her back to her spot. 8 times out of 10 she wakes though and I have to start all over, so maybe that's not the best solution either. Good luck, I feel for you.

I haven't wanted to say anything, but a few nights ago my dd slept through the night--two nights in a row. She went for at least 6 hours the first night and 5 the next, only nursing a couple of times. And, when she would wake, she went right back to sleep with me just laying by her and giving her a cuddle.

But last night, back to the same waking every hour routine. I did feel so refreshed from the sleep. I have been letting dd sleep on an electric blanket, because my sil said that worked for her ds. mind you my dd is 14 mos and old enough to do this, as I tuck the blanket in and she slept on top of it in her onesie.

But, it looks like I was right not to get my hopes up too much thinking that dd turned a new leaf and is ready to sleep. Oh well, I am grateful for the break she gave me.

Gotta go get some sleep now.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

That's what we need graduates from this thread. Just like the TTC threads. When your baby starts sleeping consistently 5 hours or more, you graduate.
Sorry that didn't work out for you yet, Heather. I know I am always hopeful when DS sleep great a few nights in a row. I try to keep quiet too so as not to jinx it. Hasn't worked yet.
We ended up in the hospital today because DS's hernia surgery was moved up a week. DS had to sleep with DH from 2-5:30 this morning. He slept pretty well with him. I might sleep elsewhere during these hours on a regular basis since I work. Then I don't have to wean DS but I still get some sleep and DS isn't look for the booby. I might have DH put him to sleep every night too. He doesn't always get him to sleep right away but he has much better odds that me.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

My ds has been sleeping really poorly the last couple nights from 3 AM on. I spend more time getting him to sleep than I do sleeping! And he doesn't always let me walk him to sleep recently - he fusses when I pick him up, but he can't get settled nursing either. I am so exasperated! I rub his back and sing to him until I am hoarse, but just when I think he is asleep he will whine and his head will pop up. He also is fighting going down at night, although last night he went down ok at 9 PM.

There have been times he has slept for at least 5 hours before waking up, but it has been a couple weeks since the last time he did that (sigh) what I would not give for one of those 5 hour stretches right now!

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Just checking the boards and saw that there was a whistling smilie face on my last post, and the strangest thing is that I did'nt know I put that there-right after your name Zoe. That was meant to say -what-, not hat








Sorry about that, will try to pay attention better next time.

Hope we all get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

i just figure out that Chloe doens't like too much sugar. Well, if you call 3/4 cup of sugar much for 22 muffins.







I did eat like maybe 10-14 in 24hrs period. They were really good. She has been having trouble falling to sleep and staying asleep. I guess it shows that I dont eat lots of sugary things in my diet. It's hard because lots have milk too and I can't have milk because of her. She is allergic to dairy. I guess I eat more healthy than I think. Well, more carbohydrates, that's for sure.

InochiZo~ Thanks. We all need something that will help with sleep deprivation. It's hard without sleep and this phrase help me. My mil told me that her kids didn't sleep thru before 2yrs old. So, I keep telling me that I only have 13mths left for dd2 to sleep thru, give or take a few mths. DD1 is sleeping a lot better this mths.

I agree that we should have graduates. Wonder who it will be???

numomnalaska~ Don't give up yet. You never know with toddlers and babies. I think what doesn't help is that they can't talk about what buggin them and so they will crie and wake up lots.

I look at the Dr.Gordon site. It sound great for older children. Dd2 is still too young to do that. But I will keep it in my favorites so that I can try it. Maybe instead of going from 12-6. Start more slowly like from 12-2am then 12-3 and continue to go longuer in between. But give the child time to adjust to the hrs. I think this way it give the child still the sense of respect and loving more than going directly to 12-6am. hmmm maybe I didn't write this right. Do you KWIM???

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Once, my ds slept seven hours. The longest time he slept before that was five hours. Those were red-letter days! Usually it is every hour, or two, or three at the most. Occasionally a four-hour stretch that I am usually awake for. Lately he is barely sleeping AT ALL and I am feeling the effects and getting scared to drive.









But he is so cheerful and happy even when he's chronically overtired I am able to bear it...a little longer...

A friend suggested cranio-sacral therapy. She said it made her ds sleep like a log.

BTW my daughter slept well from birth and I was expecting at least something approaching that this time. More fool me!


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

So last night was really rough.
I think DS had an upset tummy, but I never really know whats going on. He definately tooted some. He slept for couple of hours, fitfully, and then woke up and stayed awake till 11:30. At the end he was crying inconsolably because he was so tired. Well, DH started yelling "stop it." I was in the other room thinking he could deal with it. I don't DH was thinking too well. He was very appologetic. I explained that yelling at a crying baby is nearly akin to spanking a crying baby. I don't know what he thought he was going to accomplish. I think he had just run out of strategies. I finally bounced him on the ball until he fell asleep within 5-10 min.
Well, I hope things have been going a little better for the rest of you.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry about your rough night, Zoe. I can completely sympathize with you. Last night ds woke (second waking of night) around 12 AM crying hysterically and after giving him motrin I got him back to sleep by walking around - but it was a really rough 20 minutes of inconsolable crying!







Teething is he11! He is working on teeth numbers 15 and 16, then I have the 2 year molars to look foward to, oh joy!









I just got him down a couple minutes ago, but chances are he will be awake 45-60 minutes from now (sigh). I better get the motrin ready just in case.

I wish all you sleep deprived mommies a better nights sleep for you and your little ones tonight!

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry about the teething issues.
DH keeps giving DS homeopathic stuff thinking that will help him sleep better. Poor DH thinks medicine will cure all. Sometimes there just isn't an easy answer.
Since the screaming bout the other night DS is screaming everytime DH tries to put him to sleep. I can't help since I work during the day. I hope he can get some better sleep associations with daddy again. I think he got a little traumatized. I put him to bed last night and screamed a little but then I lay down with him and just kept attaching to the breast and he and I both finally fell asleep around 8:30 or 9 pm. DH started around 6:15 or so to try to get him to sleep. Poor guys.
Anybody have something cute DC does when trying to go to sleep?
My DS likes to blow raspberries and give kisses to avoid sleeping cause he normally gets lots of giggles for that in the morning bed routine.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

My ds doesn't really do anything cute anymore, I wish he did. And last night had to be the worst ever! He woke up at 1 AM and did not fall back to sleep until 6 AM!









I had to be up by 7:30 to get ready for work so I got about 4 hours interrupted sleep.

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rox5266*
I had to be up by 7:30 to get ready for work so I got about 4 hours interrupted sleep.

Oh, Roxanne, I am so sorry! I'm a working mom, too, so I totally feel your pain. In fact, our children are nearly the same age (8/7/03).

We have some good nights, and some very not so good nights. It seems we go in cycles. Right now we're in an upswing - kidlet went to sleep by 9:30 last night and was in his bed until 4am, when he came to our room to climb in with us. Of course I had some freelance work to do so I didn't get to bed until 1am! Figures!







:

Maybe he'll sleep again tonight...though I'm afraid to jinx it and go back to barnacle boy coming to bed with us and then waking me up every 45 minutes to bite me.

- Jen


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Checking in here, but need to be in bed







. I am sooo tired, but as soon as I lay down I will be woken up to nurse- so here I am. Sorry to hear about your rough night Zoe, I too sympathize with you. I just want to say, that I have no idea how you working mama's are doing it. I SAH and am a zombie so much of the time, my mind doesn't work like it used to either. YOu all need big hugs and need to be told how much you are appreciatied







.

Anyway, we are still up about every hour. Dd can't seem to fall back asleep unless she is laying on top of me. I am trying really hard to start falling back to sleep with her on me because if I move her off, she wakes up and we're back to square one.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow lots of us are having a tough time this wk.

We also didn't have a great wk. DD1 had a bad wk. She got up about 4-5 times almost every night this wk. I figure it's probably because she ate dairy. I can't seem to figure that it's something else. She had ice cream on sunday for dessert. She was up atleast 2hrs. Then wed, she had yogurt, she was up for 2hrs also. She woke up crying then once we went in to console her she would talk and babble until we go back in.

DD2 was no better. Don't know what up with her except that she love sleeping on me. I have taking to sleeping on my back with her on me. I hate sleeping on my back. I most always get nightmares. But if it give me a few hrs of sleep, I'm taking it.

Last night was better for both girls. DD1 woke up a few times but didn't chit chat. She is also getting a cold. I think she is also starting a ear infection. She was playing with her ear at lunch and she lost her appetit. And dd2 woke up a few time more than usual but she only had to sleep on me once.

Oh and can't forget that hubby brought at home a cold. He is coughing all the time and he gave it to Jas.







I guess that her body was working hard on digesting dairy that it couldn't fight off all the cold germs.

I should be napping right now as both girls are sleeping. But I hate to always havingto go for naps. I love to sleep but when it's all dark outside. One day, I'll be able too.

I guess I'm starting to vent. Sorry. It's frustrating sometimes. DH knows that my immune systems and those of the girls are not at 100% because we don't sleep like we should. He should also know that once he think that he is getting a cold to take all the he should to help his body fight before it hits him good. MEN!!


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I hope you and your dcs are not sick Sandrine. How awful to be sleep deprived and sick! I have not been really sick since ds was born, thankfully, only one minor cold that was gone in 48 hours.

Last night was the only night this week that I did not have to be up walking ds to sleep multiple times - thank goodness! I was able to get him back to sleep by nursing, singing, humming, rubbing his back. I can only hope this holds up...My back and arms are killing me!

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Roxanne - So that was 4 hour of uninterupted or interupted sleep? I work too so I feel your pain. Fortunately DS has not been waking up so much that he starts playing lately.

Sandrine - You go ahead and Vent. This is the place. No one here will criticize a fellow sleepyhead. So your DC has a dairy problem. I was hopefull that DS would be able to cow's milk when he turns one but he seems to have a sensitive stomach so doubt it. I am trying a trial of less dairy to see if it helps him.

Heather-I can't imagine DS sleeping on top of me. It was fine when he was really little but I don't think I could sleep with him on top of me now that he weighs 20 lbs. He fell asleep on top of me a week or so ago and moved to the side easily.

Jen- My DS has a few good days and few bad nights. I really wish I could figure him out. I always think the best when we have a couple of good nights but it never works. I keep hoping we'll be the first grads from this thread.

We are in the midst of a few bad nights. At least he is going back to sleep fairly easily but he wakes up a lot. I don't count or look at the clock maybe I'd feel more tired if knew how interupted my sleep really is. Some how I never feel really tired. Maybe its those few good nights that keep me going. I am sooo glad he hasn't woken up to start playing for week or so. As long as the the breast is his paci, he goes right back to sleep. It may only be for 45 min but at least he's not screaming or playing.
Rest, Rest, Rest
Peacefull nights to All


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

First off, both of my kids are serious sleep fighters, from day one. And things were still actually going well and we all were sleeping together and well.

My daughter has eczema and asthma and is in teething hell right now. Three canines coming in at once. No honey, the "magic" Hyland's teething tablets ain't working, or motrin, or tylenol, and she hates teethers, and she is spitting out crackers/biscuits. The teething makes the eczema worse, and she is scratching all night. And she has been fighting off a double ear infection.

My son was sleeping well. He would go to bed in his room with one of us, then crawl in at some point in the night and sleep nicely. He has been having night coughs since a cold he had before Christmas. They have turned into all day long coughs and keep him up for hours in the middle of the night. Today he was diagnosed with reactive airway disorder and the beginnings of a double ear infection. WTF?

There has been very little sleep in the house, and we are playing musical beds. I stay with one, and my husband goes downstairs with the other. Then we compare notes in the morning, and conclude that it sucked for both of us.

I don't want to see my friends, because I am incapable of coherent spoken conversation. I am dropping things, forgetting things, and quick to cry and get frustrated. And my kids are tired. We have a hard time getting out and doing anything and enjoying it. Ugh. Thanks for this thread.

I have been working my hardest to keep a positive attitude, and I can do it a lot of the time, but I have my "snap" moments, and it is not pretty.

L.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

to all of your having a hard go of it.
DS was sick last week and it was rough for a few nights. While he was sick he was also cutting his two front top teeth at the same time!

Ever since he got better though he's been sleeping like a rock! Not "through the night" mind you. But only getting up 2-3 times to nurse and just barely stirring when he does. Not sure how long this will last, but I am savoring every moment.

Another weird change... at bed time he doesn't seem to want to nurse down anymore (he is only 7 months old). He'll nurse like 1/2 hour before. Then he's just wanting to mellow with DH and hear stories and snuggle down. I am not sure why this makes me sad, but it does.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I spoke to soon about not getting sick.







On Saturday night I came down with a bad cold that I have been suffering from all week. I got my baby sick too.







He got a fever for the first time in his 17 1/2 months of life, it was awful! So of course his sleep has been terrible and so has mine! (sigh).

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03

BTW - It was interrupted sleep, because I never got more than an hour of sleep at a time.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, We enjoyed a great night's sleep last night. It is so refreshing when that happens. DS also took one 2 and one 3 hour nap. I napped with him for about 2 hours. I am sure this will only last a short time but it was nice.

Roxanne - Sorry you guys got sick. I think being sleep deprived definately puts us at increased risk of getting illnesses. I hope you are both better soon.

Boatbaby - I remember a few months ago when DS would nurse and then comfort suck for a while. Then when he was ready to sleep, he would roll away. I was like, "What? Already you are becoming more independent?" It was a little sad. He still does this sometimes but he definately still needs momma.

Welcome L.








Hang in there!!!

Better GO I think DS will be waking soon.

Better night of sleep to you all!!!!!!!!!!














:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi! I'm still here. I'm now also sick. Dh was sick first then Dd1 then me and even dd2 just the sniffles. Just what we need. Our sleep wasn't good this wk but not too bad. Dd1 slept pretty good, woke up a few times. It was worse with dd2, She's so clingy. I think she is teething again. Just great with her sniffles. We are all getting better. I'm coughing lots and blowing my noses lots too. Probably in a wk or so we all be better.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry you are all sick Sandrine. We are all sick here too, and it sounds like the same cold. Glad to hear you got some sleep Zoe!

Last night ds was so sick he would not go to sleep, all he wanted to do was sleep on my shoulder as I walked him around for hours and hours....Never have I had a worse night with him in his whole life! I got only 1-2 hours sleep, but then my dh actually took him from 5-7 AM and slept on the couch with him - but every time my poor baby would cry I would jolt awake in the other room! Did not matter that he was not with me, I am so attached to him I respond to his every cry even if I am asleep. It is hard to sleep without him anyway, what a catch-22! Can't sleep with him, can't sleep without him.

I am praying he sleeps tonight since I have to work in the morning!

Good sleeping everyone-sending you sleep dust for you and your dcs!









Roxanne


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

New Feb. Thread
Feb. thread


----------

